# amdgpu: [powerplay] (solved, kinda)

## djdunn

amdgpu doesnt work with 4.19.3 same with 4.19.4

# dmesg |grep amdgpu

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=../../vmlinuz-4.19.3-gentoo root=ZFS=tank/ROOT/gentoo gpt dozfs=force keymap=dvorak iommu=pt ro clocksource=hpet efi_no_storage_paranoia amdgpu.powerplay=1 amdgpu.dc=1 initrd=../../initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.19.3-gentoo

[    0.164010] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=../../vmlinuz-4.19.3-gentoo root=ZFS=tank/ROOT/gentoo gpt dozfs=force keymap=dvorak iommu=pt ro clocksource=hpet efi_no_storage_paranoia amdgpu.powerplay=1 amdgpu.dc=1 initrd=../../initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.19.3-gentoo

[   57.565678] amdgpu: unknown parameter 'powerplay' ignored

[   57.565913] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[   57.565968] fb: switching to amdgpudrmfb from simple

[   57.566426] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: No more image in the PCI ROM

[   57.746777] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 8192M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F5FFFFFFFF (8192M used)

[   57.746781] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: GART: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF

[   57.748208] [drm] amdgpu: 8192M of VRAM memory ready

[   57.748211] [drm] amdgpu: 8192M of GTT memory ready.

[   58.011193] [drm] enabling PCIE gen 3 link speeds, disable with amdgpu.pcie_gen2=0

[   59.777074] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   60.192378] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   60.607681] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   61.023165] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   61.443287] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   61.858764] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   61.858788] amdgpu: [powerplay] Failed to retrieve minimum clocks.

[   61.858788] amdgpu: [powerplay] Error in phm_get_clock_info 

[   62.927678] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!

[   63.947881] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!

[   64.968049] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!

[   65.988220] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!

[   67.008382] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!

[   68.028541] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!

[   69.048699] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!

[   70.068870] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!

[   71.089020] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!

[   72.109175] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!

[   72.129221] [drm:uvd_v4_2_start [amdgpu]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, giving up!!!

[   72.129264] [drm:amdgpu_device_ip_set_powergating_state [amdgpu]] *ERROR* set_powergating_state of IP block <uvd_v4_2> failed -1

[   72.510683] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   72.892242] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   73.113773] [drm:uvd_v4_2_ring_test_ring [amdgpu]] *ERROR* amdgpu: ring 11 test failed (0xCAFEDEAD)

[   73.113824] [drm:amdgpu_device_init.cold.32 [amdgpu]] *ERROR* hw_init of IP block <uvd_v4_2> failed -22

[   73.113826] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: amdgpu_device_ip_init failed

[   73.113827] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Fatal error during GPU init

[   73.113828] [drm] amdgpu: finishing device.

[   73.496385] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   73.877955] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   73.877960] amdgpu: [powerplay] VI should always have 2 performance levels

[   74.264201] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   74.646036] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   75.046621] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   75.350498] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   75.480087] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   75.895494] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   76.310790] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   76.726229] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   77.141592] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   77.556988] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   77.972354] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   78.387690] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   78.803033] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   79.218379] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[   79.220084] Modules linked in: snd_hda_codec_realtek kvm_amd snd_hda_codec_generic amdgpu(+) snd_hda_codec_hdmi ccp snd_hda_intel wmi_bmof snd_hda_codec kvm chash gpu_sched snd_hwdep wmi ttm snd_hda_core irqbypass bonding realtek r8169 libphy zfs(PO) zunicode(PO) zavl(PO) icp(PO) zcommon(PO) znvpair(PO) spl(O) nfs lockd grace sunrpc dm_integrity

[   79.220164]  amdgpu_vram_mgr_fini+0x22/0x48 [amdgpu]

[   79.220213]  amdgpu_ttm_fini+0x6c/0x100 [amdgpu]

[   79.220258]  amdgpu_bo_fini+0x9/0x30 [amdgpu]

[   79.220305]  gmc_v7_0_sw_fini+0x2d/0x58 [amdgpu]

[   79.220353]  amdgpu_device_fini+0x2c7/0x468 [amdgpu]

[   79.220397]  amdgpu_driver_unload_kms+0x3d/0x88 [amdgpu]

[   79.220440]  amdgpu_driver_load_kms+0x126/0x1d0 [amdgpu]

[   79.220485]  amdgpu_pci_probe+0x127/0x1a8 [amdgpu]

[   79.220625] [drm] amdgpu: ttm finalized

[   79.220902] amdgpu: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -22

----------

## NeddySeagoon

djdunn,

Please put all of dmesg onto a pastebin.  You have a kernel Oops there.

----------

## djdunn

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/T4zUkxORGJV6EV1n1w3s/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

djdunn,

```
[   57.981402] amdgpu: unknown parameter 'powerplay' ignored
```

 It looks like the powerplay parameter has gone away.

I get 

```
[   62.199819] amdgpu: [powerplay] Failed to retrieve minimum clocks.

[   62.199820] amdgpu: [powerplay] Error in phm_get_clock_info 
```

 on my Polaris 11

but it goes on 

```
[    1.858345] [drm] DM_PPLIB: values for Engine clock

[    1.858347] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    214000

[    1.858349] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    481000

[    1.858350] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    760000

[    1.858352] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1020000

[    1.858353] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1102000

[    1.858355] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1138000

[    1.858357] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1180000

[    1.858358] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1220000

[    1.858360] [drm] DM_PPLIB: Validation clocks:

[    1.858362] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    engine_max_clock: 122000

[    1.858364] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    memory_max_clock: 175000

[    1.858366] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    level           : 8

[    1.858368] [drm] DM_PPLIB: values for Memory clock

[    1.858370] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    300000

[    1.858372] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1750000

[    1.858373] [drm] DM_PPLIB: Validation clocks:

[    1.858375] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    engine_max_clock: 122000

[    1.858377] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    memory_max_clock: 175000

[    1.858379] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    level           : 8

[    1.858402] [drm] dce110_link_encoder_construct: Failed to get encoder_cap_info from VBIOS with error code 4!

[    1.858419] [drm] dce110_link_encoder_construct: Failed to get encoder_cap_info from VBIOS with error code 4!
```

Then its game over with

```
[   73.443746] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: amdgpu_device_ip_init failed

[   73.443748] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: Fatal error during GPU init
```

It looks like the following Oops is related.

Which version of linux-firmware do you have?

----------

## djdunn

linux-firmware-20181026

----------

## NeddySeagoon

djdunn,

Thats as good as it gets unless you try the live.

Other than kernel or firmware, there is not a lot that you have control over.

kernel 4.20-rc3 is on kernel.org now. It may have some amugpu patches that you need.

----------

## djdunn

thanks neddy i appreciate it, some things i've read since say its fixed on 4.20 though i will have to wait for ZFS to catch up.  I'm just glad i didn't do anything to screw it up

----------

## djdunn

this patch seems to get the gpu to init

https://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/259364/

----------

